# [SOLVED] emerge fam

## badzio

daje

```
emerge -u fam
```

dostaje

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> g++ "{ global:" > .libs/libfam.ver
> 
> g++: { global:: No such file or directory
> ...

 

 :Question: 

----------

## tam

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=113225&highlight=fam

----------

## badzio

dzieki, pomoglo  :Cool: 

podany watek jest dosc dlugi, zatem powiem co mi konkretnie pomoglo

```

chmod ug+w /var/tmp/portage/fam-2.7.0/work/fam-2.7.0/configure

rm /usr/portage/app-admin/fam/fam-2.7.0.ebuild

emerge -u fam

```

----------

